# [SOLVED] Cod mw2 Fullscreen problem



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

ok, ive just got my game and for some reason i cant get it on fullscreen. i've got these two "black bars" on each side of the screen. I have read that since i have to play in either 720 or 1080 to be able to play fullscreen, but i want to play at the lowest (800x600 or something, i dont know). Is there any wat i can play in fullscreen with the lowest resolution? maybe a workaround or something?

thanks


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Cod mw2 Fullscreen problem*

Hi. 

May I ask if your monitor uses a widescreen aspect ratio? (Either 16:9 or 16:10 rather than 4:3) If it does, then there should be an option in the graphical settings to use that ratio, and a resolution in that ratio. What is your monitors native resolution?


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Cod mw2 Fullscreen problem*

hmm... could you explane to me what my native resolution is? when it's on full it is 
1920x1080. is that the native resolution?

an aspect ration, where can i see what my aspect ration ?

i know... dumb questions.. but.... yeah


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Cod mw2 Fullscreen problem*

Yes if your resolution is set to 1920 x 1080 out of games, that is your native resolution.

I don't own MW2, so I'm not sure where to find it, but is there no option to set your in-game resolution to 1920 x 1080?


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Cod mw2 Fullscreen problem*

1920x1080 = 16:9 aspect ratio.

So if 1920x1080 isn't an option, you will need to try another 16:9 resolution such as 1280x720


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Cod mw2 Fullscreen problem*

i can change my ingame res to 1920 x 1080 and 1280 x 720 but i want it to be at the lowest res on fullscreen...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Cod mw2 Fullscreen problem*

the 2 bars on the side is used by Windows 7
are you using 7 or Vista?
Win 7 is doing this technique so the game won't look stretched on a widescreen LCD (16:9) or (16:10)
if the game have a refresh rate option try to set it different to your monitor refresh rate
eg: if your monitor has a 60 hertz try to set the game at 70 hertz or 56 or 59 etc...
if you can't set the refresh rate there is nothing you can do and the game will show the 2 bars, and I think that's better than to look stretched


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Cod mw2 Fullscreen problem*

i cant change the refresh rate on cod. i click on it but it stays at 60hertz. 

and im running w7 x64

so the _only_ way i can play in fullscreen is by using 720 or 1080 res? doh-.-


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Cod mw2 Fullscreen problem*

Those are probably the lowest 16:9 resolutions the game will handle. Why do you want to play on the lowest resolution anyway?


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Cod mw2 Fullscreen problem*

no special reason, i just like it might sound stupid =D


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Cod mw2 Fullscreen problem*

ok... Well if you want to play on a lower widescreen resolution, then 1280 x 720 is probably the lowest you can go.


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Cod mw2 Fullscreen problem*

ok, thanks for your help

just one more question, i've read that there is a friendlist on cod mw2, is this list actually in the game or on steam?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Cod mw2 Fullscreen problem*

On steam, there is no friends list on mw2.


----------

